# Hot Nail on Recent Shoeing



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

licking is not a sign of discomfort or pain. It's a sign of understanding.
Depending on how bad it actually was, I'd except it healing in anywhere from 2 weeks to 2-3 months. But I am no expert. Leave that to barefoothooves.

I'd say no excersizing at all until it's healed, but that's just me. Also possibly putting on a boot to protect the hoof might help with the soreness. But I am no hoof expert


----------



## HogWild (Sep 30, 2008)

I realize licking and chewing isn't a sign of discomfort ....but it is a sign of "I give" which made me wonder if the foot was hurting him so he's essentially saying "I give, don't make me keep doing this"....which could be due to lazyness or pain.

You are right, I don't want to work him till he is over this. I guess my implied question is how will I know when he is over it? Should I just work him every 3 or 4 days and see if he seems better? Per chance this is lazyness instead of pain, how and when will I be able to determine he is better.

The more I think about it, I probably should have my farrier test his hoof and see if he still flinches like he did at the vet's office when the hot nail was still in place. Thoughts?


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

The nail hole could still be sore, just like if you ever jabbed something under your nail by accident, your finger feels the effects for days afterwards. 

Even though the vet flushed it once, it could still become infected. As a preventative, I would recommend soaking in epsom salts and warm water for about 10-15 minutes a day if possible to help draw any infection out . He may still develop an abscess, which can take a while to form and it hurts worse before it gets better. The best thing to do is wait it out, if he's in obvious pain, let him rest, but don't confine him in a stall if you don't have to. Movement helps the body deal with the wound and any abscesses resulting from it by increasing circulation. Confinement would just drag it out longer. If it abscesses, he may show no further symptoms than he does now, or he could act like his leg is broken. 
Once the abscess "pops" like a pimple (pus oozes and can be green, yellow, white or even black and come out at the hairline or anywhere else in the hoof in line with that hole, including the sole) Don't have it cut out, it can create more opportunity for a worse infection. Just soak it and let it drain. When it pops open, soak it to clean it and put some salve on it like Ichtamamol on it. His lameness will probabl seem to magically disappear once it's popped

Give it a few days befoe working on any real training, regardless. Infection or not, the foot could be tender and having the farrier use the testers to squeeze the foot can be inconclusive.Watch for heat in the foot (compare to the other front foot) and light riding can be continued if he's not too sore, but if he does show apparent lameness, stay off him until it's over


----------



## HogWild (Sep 30, 2008)

barefoothooves,

Thanks for your reply! The vet sent formaldahyde(sp?) home with me and gave me a plastic tipped suringe to keep the nail hole cleansed. After 3 or 4 days, the nail hole had closed enough that you could no longer force the foraldahyde through it. Also, the vet packed cotton inside the opening of the shoe where the nail had been to keep dirt out of it.

The vet mentioned there was a possibility the hoof could abcess but he hoped we had caught it soon enough it wouldn't. I'm glad you told me the hoof testing can be iffy. Honestly, I think he is getting better.......just think I tried doing too much too early. I'm giving him a few days off.......maybe work on flexing.


----------

